# start-stop-daemon 'no matching process found' (Solved)

## Logicien

I have symlinks from net.lo to net.br0, net.eno1, net.tap0 and net.wlo1. On boot everything is going smootly well. But at shutdown. start-stop-daemon complain about 'no matching process found'. I can see a red asterix on each network device even on net.lo who is not, of course, a symlink. The shutdown finish normally.

All net.* are in the boot runlevel.

Before thing it is an Openrc problem I would like to have some advices.

These are my /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/rc.conf files.

----------

## Logicien

By default my Gentoo use the stable versions of the packages

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
```

By changing the openrc package version the testing one in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

```
sys-apps/openrc ~amd64
```

start-stop-daemon do not complain anymore. In plus I add these USE flags in /etc/portage/package.use

```
sys-apps/openrc newnet tools
```

that might help.

----------

